# Too weird..Im coming out of dp!



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Im coming out of dp. Its happening at an almost alarming rate. Ive been this way for so long that Im having a hard time adjusting to this. The transition is making me feel very uncomfortable. The only way I can explain it is everthing around me is becoming familiar and all of my senses are getting stronger. My energy level is incredible. When I go outside everthing is so bright and colorful and 3d. Its so weird. Memories are flooding back at a terrifying rate. Everything triggers them. When I look at my family members faces, they look correct and familiar. What have I learned? Everything Ive read about serotonin and perception is correct. Dp is not a bi-product of anxiety, its a bi-product of low serotonin, just as anxiety is a bi-product of low serotonin along with the memory problems that have plagued me. I still have the anxiety but I suspect it will fade once my serotonin gets back to an adequate level. Ive had depression, my whole life and didnt know or understand it. My condition went untreated so long that it came to this, not to mention the alcohol and benzos that only aggravated things.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

thats good that your getting better but now im confused, You don'tthink DP is a product of Anxiety???


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Go Team! Thats so very great to hear.

Congrats my man.... If I could I would give you a medal. (no sarcasm)

What sparked all of it?


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Soul,

Anxiety has always thought to be the cause of dp, cause they usually exist together. I dont believe this. I believe that dp and anxiety are two seperate symptoms of the same problem...low serotonin. Serotonin levels are essential for our memory, perception, and a feeling of well being(plus lots more). Most people in this state are hindered in all these areas.

Joe


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Blake,

Mostly the Paxil Im taking, but I belive the vigorous excercise and milk intake (tryptophan) ive had recently are boosting its effects.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

at this point im willing to do whatever it takes to get better


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I have never believed the anxiety thing either. The King's College group and the Mt. Siani group--the only real research projects going on--are not, I think, making this connection.

I did feel, a little over a year ago, a period of. . . I guess transcendence, a higher point of view. It lasted not for a moment but for more than a month. I thought I was experienceing the world and myself as more real than I had in _decades_.

Then it stopped, and then I could barely imagine what it had been, and then thought I had just imagined it.

But I had also stopped what I had been doing for a month or so before this awakening. It was Wellbutrin, quitting smoking, vigorous exercize, and watching my diet. The wellbutrin alone didn't do it.

Back to the Y for me. Break out my fitness software. I'm serious.

Great news Joe. Don't slack off. I'll meet you in the real world in about a month.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Soul,

I was exactly your age when this shit first started to happen. I look back now and I understand why felt the way I did. My conditions then were very mild but I let them go for over 10 years and eventually I ended up in this nightmare. I used to self medicate with caffeine and alcohol but all it did was make it worse. I feel very bad now that I didnt figure this out sooner. I could have spared myself and my family alot of suffering. Life goes on.

Joe


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Argh thats what I've been saying for like.. ever! Kill the anxiety and the DP and foggy feeling vanishes along with its. Dakota, whats its feel like to be in the moment, totally absorbed within your surroundings and be able to think with the speed of a mongoose with half a pound of wassabe shoved up its butt?!

Please, let me live vicariously through you for one moment


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

joe that is great news. I'm really happy that this stuff is letting up for you. Good luck on your adventure away from this stuff. PS, you've confirmed my suspicions that DP is directly related to depression. Good job, and have fun


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys,

thanks for the replys, It feels wonderful. Ive spent a couple of days crying just out of pure joy. It feels good to just have my emotions back. I wish everybody here a full recovery.

Joe


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

mate that is the best news ive heard all day, im so happy for you, im getting myself away for a few weeks work on a remote island in australia and im hoping thats gonna be what i need to get my head into gear and get sorted.
without sounding selfish i wish i was you right now.
i hope you continue to make progress and that everything fitts into place for you, but dont run away, keep us updated as to how your going and what is helping you, it might be the info that we all need to get over this (what i believe to be the worst mental health condition).
cheers and keep smiling.
Luke.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> Im coming out of dp. Its happening at an almost alarming rate. Ive been this way for so long that Im having a hard time adjusting to this.
> Joe


Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you and hope I can achieve what you've achieved. I'm still stuck on Oct. 28, 1994. Like a needle in a record groove, which keeps skipping and skipping, and I have no way (that I know of) to smack the needle to the next track on the record.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Joe,
Very very cool. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Cool Joe,

I am taking too Paxil, at what doses are you on? And for how long?

I am on 15 mg for 3 days, and it's been 3 weeks that I take 10 mg.

I feel more calm. My DP is less there. My dissociation too (I think). My my depression and obsession about DR are again there, but I think it will be better with time. Unformtunately, I need klonopin (a bit), to tough Paxil, but I will withdraw when I will be able to do so.

Congrats

Cynthia


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> Hey Blake,
> 
> Mostly the Paxil Im taking, but I belive the vigorous excercise and milk intake (tryptophan) ive had recently are boosting its effects.
> 
> Joe


EXERCISE ! is the key

have i mentioned recently that im feeling miles better ? apart from the odd self destructive weekend drink binges,i continue to exercise everyday,but i feel the exercise needed is aerobic as in running,cycling anything that gets us to sweat and the heart rate to increase,lifting weights never gave me the rush needed to feel good


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

also i feel its a bit of both...depression and anxiety i dont think any one symptom can be blamed,but rigorous exercise seems to sort both of these problems out


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

betty said:


> I am so happy for you it gives us all some hope to hold onto that we can get rid of this it does go. Keep us posted.


Betty,

You and I have a lot in common, in terms of how long we've had this problem and also our activities and thoughts towards them are similar. I most certainly believe we will overcome this some day. Like many have said, recovery is usually very, very gradual. One day at a time.

Paradoxically, the more I want to be free of this, the more powerful it is.

Best to you....

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Kick ass Joe!

Maybe see you at the good o' Minnesota State Fair, eh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I recently started taking 5htp daily and noticed an immediate drop in dp/dr. I am sleeping deeper and longer.
I can't say that it's gone though.
From what I understand 5htp is an amino acid that converts in the brain into serotonin so maybe my problem is purely seratonin levels aswell.
I also noticed improvements after intensive exercise/pilates and eating cheese before going to bed (as strange as that sounds).


----------



## foggy_brain (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats Joe, I always wonder about the correlation between alcohol and DP/DR can I ask how often did you drink? So good to hear someone is on the path to recovery, I feel better knowing you are feeling better.

When I'm not drinking I always feel an automatic improvement. But at my age and circle of friends it is so hard to resist the temptation of a few pints. The problem is that the frequency in which this occurs.

Best,

Foggy Brain


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I drank daily. I was apparently suffering from a serotonin depletion and unknowingly was using these substances to help me limp along. I understand now once I was addicted why I wanted the booze and why I had such severe craving for sugar and carbs. I unconciously was looking for a serotonin boost. Sugar and carbs give you an instant boost of serotonin. The alcohol-serotonin thing still sort of confuses me. Addictive substances also give you a serotonin boost but in the end drugs like alcohol and benzos slow down the output of serotonin and downregulate the serotonin system which works against you.

Joe


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

CrocHunter said:


> eating cheese before going to bed (as strange as that sounds).


I would die without cheese. Really.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Good news there joe, Paxil helps me a lot too, I feel very real again and i'm 90 % recovered


----------



## djones8477 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey Joe how long have u had Depersonzalitation and how did u deal with it

Pls let me know as soon as you can


----------



## Respekta (Feb 14, 2019)

This post is from 2004


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

djones8477 said:


> Hey Joe how long have u had Depersonzalitation and how did u deal with it
> 
> Pls let me know as soon as you can


The last time he was logged on to his profile was in feb. 2008,-11.years ago. Can't wait for his answer to you.


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

If you pm the guy you might get some luck


----------

